# Hampton HI300 - Timberline Brown



## the_guad (Feb 6, 2006)

One of my first tiny fires.  We love this thing.  These two pics are of the same fire, just a few minutes later.  I've had to damp it down about 80% now and it's still tearing through the wood.


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 8, 2006)

That is one gorgeous insert. Enjoy!


----------



## the_guad (Feb 8, 2006)

Thanks, we are just waiting out the break-in period so we can really see what it will do.


----------



## JAred (Feb 9, 2006)

Wow looks awsome! 

Time to pump some heat out that thing! I hope your having fun with it and staying warm.


----------

